# Fairfield building timeshares at Wilderness Resort in Dells



## sdwrdt (Nov 29, 2005)

When we checked in to the Wilderness Resort at the Dells, I couldn't decide if I should laugh or cry. On their sign, Fairfield is advertising that it will soon have timeshares there. I am hoping that I will some day be able to trade in to them, but I about cried because our first timeshare tour was at Fairfield and we didn't buy. Oh well, live and learn.

I forgot to ask when the timeshares would be built, but know that they are selling right now.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 29, 2005)

They closed the golf course in September and started building the timeshares on them.  There will be lots of them.  The golf course is going back up in a couple of years, in a different location.  so the people who spent $600,000 on a golffront condo, will no longer have a golffront condo.  Fairfiled says it is no longer associated with Mirror Lake or Tamarack.


----------



## RonaldCol (Nov 30, 2005)

Pat, do I get a gold star for calling it right? You being a retired schoolteacher should have one for me, don't you think? LOL




			
				rapmarks said:
			
		

> They closed the golf course in September and started building the timeshares on them.  There will be lots of them.  The golf course is going back up in a couple of years, in a different location.  so the people who spent $600,000 on a golffront condo, will no longer have a golffront condo.  Fairfiled says it is no longer associated with Mirror Lake or Tamarack.


----------



## RonaldCol (Nov 30, 2005)

As an aside, there was concern from fellow Tuggers a while back about Bluegreen joining or selling themselves to RCI in one form or another. The concern focused on the continuing depositability of non-RCI affiliated Bluegreen weeks into the RCI Points system. It is a stipulated regulation in the RCI Points system that any RCI affiliated resort or system cannot deposit their weeks into the RCI Points system.

If Bluegreen were somehow hooked up with RCI, then all the limitless UDI weeks from Bluegreen's Christmas resort and Bluegreen's Shenandoah Crossing resort would no longer be depositable. The horn of plenty would end.

The possible affiliation of Bluegreen with RCI in such format is now really non-existent (of course, one can never say "never", so I'll put in a footnote disclaimer later) since Fairfield (owned by RCI) most likely tried to get into the Dells arena with some sort of affiliation with Bluegreen. Fairfield was rejected, and they went to Mirror Lake and Tamarack as part of their modus operandi to expand in a new area. Once Fairfield seasoned their sales staff in the Dells area they forsook their partners and are now expanding aggressively into the Dells area.

There is good and bad to all this. The good is the Dells will continue to expand resortwise, maybe not in the area of $600,000 vacation second homes, and there will continue to even more be people using the Dells facilities.

The bad? I personally didn't buy enough UDIs. LOL.


----------



## Leturno (Nov 30, 2005)

*So do these Fairfield owners get waterpark priviledges?*

That is bad news about Tamarack and Fairfield, I wonder what will happen to those Fairfield owners in the towers there? 

I wonder what if any waterpark priveledges these Fairfield owners will have to the Wildernesses Waterpark(s)?

Scott


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 30, 2005)

supposedly building their own waterpark, a Monk's bar will be there and Field's at the Wilderness is moving to the Fairfield Timeshare area.  The replacement Wilderness golf course is going on Fairfield property, and is supposedly being designed to attract pga tournaments.

Many of the Fairfield salesstaff are former christmas Mt. sales staff, including the former sales manager.


----------



## EAM (Nov 30, 2005)

*Tamarack/Mirror Lake were Equivest, weren't they?*

I was under the impression that Fairfield started managing Tamarack and/or Mirror Lake after Cendant purchased Equivest and started merging Equivest with Fairfield.    So if Fairfield is no longer managing the resort, who is?  Fairfield Wisconsin Dells at Tamarack is still listed in the Fairfield online directory.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 1, 2005)

All I know is that they officially withdrew in September and they spent the last half of the summer telling their owners they were going to do so.  That resort is not up to Fairfiled standards is the official line.  How this is allowable, I do not know.  but how on the up and up is it to close the golf course after selling condos for $600,000 and then put timeshares on the golf course?


----------



## brucecz (Dec 1, 2005)

Seeing there are other negative strings currantly on Tug on how Fairfield  treats (Screws) their owners     it appears that the Fairfield company has a severe lack of fudisiary ethics when it comes to thier customers.

The Fairfield units we have stayed at are nice but after seeeing what they do to their owners   I would not buy at their resorts even if I wanted to wastse my money on what IMHO is a  over priced product compared to Bluegreen and other  ownerships.

Bruce


----------



## photosmike (Dec 1, 2005)

brucecz said:
			
		

> Seeing there are other negative strings currantly on Tug on how Fairfield  treats (Screws) their owners     it appears that the Fairfield company has a severe lack of fudisiary ethics when it comes to thier customers.
> 
> The Fairfield units we have stayed at are nice but after seeeing what they do to their owners   I would not buy at their resorts even if I wanted to wastse my money on what IMHO is a  over priced product compared to Bluegreen and other  ownerships.
> 
> Bruce



Bruce,

How can you, based on what is posted on TUG, have a positive opinion of any Timeshare developer?  In my reading of TUG, I have seen negative messages about most of them, yet, we continue to buy and use the timeshares.

Resellers seem to take a lot of hits also, but TUGGers buy from them if the deal is right.

My experience is you get what is in the contract, not what you wish is in the contract.

Mike


----------



## brucecz (Dec 1, 2005)

Mike you are correct you are to get what is in the contract.

But I doubt none of the poor suckers have a realestate  lawyer along when they go to a developers timeshare presentation when they are on vacation.

They are verbaly lied to at these in so many ways that they are not getting what they thought they were getting.

I on the other hand enjoy timeshare presentations for several reasons. I get paid to tour the resort to see if I may want to trade into it. 

Then when they try to close me and high pressure us in to buying I then confront those @$^*))_)%$##$&(*)))&$#$_)&^#$&& sales people and their manager-closers by letting them know   what the exact lies they have told us. 


I am gald I am not one of those who paid big bucks for a golf course and then have done to me what rapmarks described in her post.

Bruce



			
				photosmike said:
			
		

> Bruce,
> 
> How can you, based on what is posted on TUG, have a positive opinion of any Timeshare developer?  In my reading of TUG, I have seen negative messages about most of them, yet, we continue to buy and use the timeshares.
> 
> ...


----------



## JudyS (Dec 3, 2005)

RonaldCol said:
			
		

> As an aside, there was concern from fellow Tuggers a while back about Bluegreen joining or selling themselves to RCI in one form or another. The concern focused on the continuing depositability of non-RCI affiliated Bluegreen weeks into the RCI Points system. It is a stipulated regulation in the RCI Points system that any RCI affiliated resort or system cannot deposit their weeks into the RCI Points system....


Ronald, I'm not sure what you mean by this.  A week can *only* be used for Points-for-deposit if the resort is an RCI-affiliated resort, right?  Or, do you mean something else by "affiliated"?


----------



## RonaldCol (Dec 4, 2005)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Ronald, I'm not sure what you mean by this.  A week can *only* be used for Points-for-deposit if the resort is an RCI-affiliated resort, right?  Or, do you mean something else by "affiliated"?



I am always in a rush to get things done so when I wrote "non-affiliated" RCI resorts I needed to clarify what I meant. In this subject, non-affiliated means RCI Points can NOT be used to reserve time in those resorts. Bluegreen resorts are not open to RCI Points account uses. Bluegreen has working relationships with RCI Weeks and RCI Points in the area where there is exchangebility, but not for RCI points access. You can take Bluegreen weeks and deposit them into RCI Points, but you cannot take RCI points and reserve Bluegreen weeks.


----------

